# Kid's Playhouse, Swingset and Sandbox



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is the ~6'x6' playhouse that will be a work in progress for a while yet. I started this, this spring, but only really get a chance to work on it a few hours here and there, so it has taken me all summer to get it to this point. It is made up of cedar and redwood. The four posts of the playhouse as well as the two point on the A-Frame for the swing set part are set on sonotubes dug below the frostline with posts brackets. The swing set beam (double 2x8's, glued and bolted) lands on the two 4x4 posts on a compound angle as the posts have a 5 degree tilt towards the playhouse, which was a lot of fun doing and figuring out (high school geometry paid off). The cedar shakes were stapled on and the staple shiners on the inside ceiling were covered up by some 1/2 ply.

Things still left to do:

1. Finish the rock wall climber that will attach where the step ladder is.
2. Build a sandbox under the playhouse.
3. Install the glider swing in the last section before the A-Frame.
4. Finish some miscellaneous trim to on some areas for aesthetics.
5. Fascia and eave ply to cover up the staples from the roofing.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

I really like this. Very nice


----------



## gmack (Jun 9, 2013)

Agreed very nice. I attempted a similar one 2 summers ago but had to give up because building inspector said it was against code. Wife was happy...it was taking an insane amount of hours and not as well built as yours. 

Did you have plans or just take measurements from an existing structure?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I didn't have any plans just agreed on a size of the floor I wanted and worked from there. I didn't really care for the store bought play sets as they just aren't very sturdy and seem to fall apart quickly. I wanted to build this to last my kids and hopefully keep it in good enough condition with keeping it sealed that it will be a selling point when we choose to move.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Where did you get the slide from?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> Where did you get the slide from?


 I got it off craigslist for $50. They are expensive if you buy them new. The swings I bought off Amazon.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! That's an awesome playhouse, very well planned and designed. I'm sure the kids are very excited about it. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice playset. I especially like the cedar shake roof. Nice detail.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all! I'm in a busy time at work currently and probably won't get much more done over the winter but I will update with some more pictures when I get around to it.


----------

